# Neu: vereinfachtes Einbetten von Videos



## Thomas (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Videos von 
- youtube
- vimeo
- google Video
- Myspace Video

können jetzt einfach durch Angabe des Links eingebettet werden.
*Einfach nur den Link einfügen, sonst nichts machen.*
(Der Titel wird automatisch von der jeweiligen Seite gezogen.)

Beispiel: Einfach das hier einfügen: http://vimeo.com/2910103 - und es sieht dann so aus wie im nächsten Post.

Falls du einmal nur den Link posten und nicht das Video direkt einbetten  möchtest kannst du unter deinem Beitrag "Videos automatisch einbetten?" deaktivieren.


----------



## Thomas (18. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/2910103"]New York 2008 on Vimeo[/ame]

(cool gemachtes Video nebenbei...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (18. Februar 2009)

Das ist mal mehr als sinnvoll, vielen Dank.


----------



## LB2 (18. Februar 2009)

Gute Idee mit dem New York Video von Vicente Sahuc.


----------



## Edith L. (18. Februar 2009)

Wieder einmal sehr dem Service orientiert!


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Februar 2009)

klasse! war schon bissl umständlich, die yt-videos einzubinden, zumal - anders als bei normalen urls - zuerst die beschreibung und dann der "link" kam.


----------



## lightmetal (19. Februar 2009)

Sers Thomas,

hast du noch vor die Videos left zu alignen? 
Ich scheiter da dran den Menüpunkt aus der FAQ gibt es garnicht.

Edit: hab die product-ame.xml geändert. Geht nun.


----------



## dortmund biker (20. Februar 2009)

danke!


----------



## bestman (3. Mai 2009)

die yt-videos einzubinden, zumal - anders als bei normalen urls - zuerst die beschreibung und dann der "link" kam


----------



## Johnny Jape (25. Mai 2009)

geht das auf irgendeinem weg auch mit freecaster videos?!?


----------



## Thomas (25. Mai 2009)

Ja,
unter jedem Freecaster-Video findest du eine Box *Embed Video*.

den Code kopierst du dir raus:
_
<object width="480" height="290"><param name="movie" value="http://play.freecaster.com/player/FCPlayer.swf?id=*YXBJRD0xMDAwMDA2JmNJRD0xMDA4MDY5*"/><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="FlashVars" value="" /><embed src="http://play.freecaster.com/player/FCPlayer.swf?id=YXBJRD0xMDAwMDA2JmNJRD0xMDA4MDY5" width="480" height="290" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" Flashvars=""/></object>_

Du brauchst nur den fetten code-teil (= die id). den umschliesst du mit einem [f]hier den code einfügen[/f ] (das leerzeichen in der Klammer musst du weglassen!) dann ist das Video eingebettet.

Beispiel (zitiere mich, dann siehst du den funktionierenden Code):

[f]YXBJRD0xMDAwMDA2JmNJRD0xMDA4MDY5[/f]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (26. Mai 2009)

[f]ZUlEPTEwMDAyODcmY0lEPTEwMDgwODc[/f]

noch mal vielen dank



aber mal eine andere frage, wo ist denn auf einmal dein winterberg video vom wochenende hin???
war doch super........


----------



## Facom (13. Juni 2009)

Es scheint im Moment ein Problem beim Hochladen von Videos (konvertieren endet nicht) zu geben, wird schon dran gearbeitet?


----------



## Thomas (14. Juni 2009)

ist behoben,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## bestmove (14. August 2009)

erstmal erledigt ...


----------



## kio2608 (17. September 2009)

kann sein das pinkbike inzwischen auch implementiert wurde?


----------



## Thomas (17. September 2009)

ja, mit pb in eckigen klammern kannst du pinkbike videos einbauen. Einfach
pb videoid /pb

das pb jeweils in eckige Klammern packen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kio2608 (17. September 2009)

yeah...klappt 


kriegt ihr das nicht vielleicht auch so eingebettet wie mit den youtube videos? also einfach link und dann läufts?


edit: mmh...klappt irgendwie doch nicht...


----------



## Thomas (17. September 2009)

so muss es aussehen - die Zahl muss die ID des Videos sein, wie oben geschrieben. Eigentlich ganz easy


----------



## kio2608 (17. September 2009)

ahh alles klar 


vielen dank.


----------



## radastir (6. Februar 2010)

Myvideo funzt irgendwie überhaupt nicht.


----------



## freeridefritz (9. April 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Videos von
> - youtube
> ...




Hi, bei mir funktioniert das einbetten eines Youtube Videos per link nicht ...siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7029154&postcount=770 an was kann das liegen ? Bei vimeo funktionierts ...

Danke & Gruß


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. April 2010)

Super, jetzt erst gefunden


----------



## freeridefritz (11. April 2010)

Toll, das einbetten von youtube funktioniert immer noch nicht ... keiner ?


----------



## Eike. (11. April 2010)

Dann machs halt "zu Fuß", soviel Arbeit macht der Code nun auch nicht. Zur Erinnerung, so muss das aussehen:





Irgendwann wird das bestimmt mal gefixt aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass so Kleinigkeiten nicht sonderlich weit oben auf der Liste stehen.


----------



## Thomas (11. April 2010)

Das Problem ist neu und wir kümmern uns um eine Lösung, da wurde sicher bei YT was umgestellt.

Bis dahin bitte zu Fuß wie von Eike beschrieben,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Menn © (12. Dezember 2010)

...3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. Dezember 2010)

ich hab nun auch noch was:

auf meiner profilseite verlinke ich videos, die mir interessant erscheinen und die mir so erhalten bleiben sollen. 
vimeo-videos kann ich sogar ohne probleme einbetten, bei anderen habe ich das noch nicht probiert.
aber, dass das einbetten auch nicht bei ibc-videos geht
(fehlermeldung: Der BB-Code video ist hier nicht erlaubt.),

finde ich sehr schade - kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Thomas (14. Dezember 2010)

??


----------



## jojo2 (14. Dezember 2010)

ne,
so geht es leider nicht...
der bb-code video sei hier nicht erlaubt


----------



## jojo2 (10. Januar 2011)

thomas
haste grad einen moment zeit?
würde immer noch gerne forenvideos
auf meiner profilseite einbetten - der übliche weg 
funktioniert aber leider immer noch nicht...

gib mir doch mal bitte bei gelegenheit einen tip - danke


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Februar 2011)

test


----------



## bastis (13. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw"]YouTube        - Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home"[/nomedia]


----------



## bastis (13. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw


----------



## ale2812 (25. März 2011)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/uqRCKrC6p/hd/

wie bettet man das ein?


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. März 2011)

Gehe einfach auf zitieren und dann siehst du, dass du einfach nur mpora in eckige Klammern setzen musst und am ende noch den Schrägstrich setzt und dazwischen einfach nur den Code des Videos setzt Sehr bedienerfreundlich und klappt auch bei vielen anderen. Musst nur die richtige Bezeichnung in die Klammern schreiben.
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (25. März 2011)

danke


----------



## axisofjustice (18. November 2011)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, für die Videosparte hier auch eine Vimeo/Youtube-Einbettung anzubieten? Dann muss man nicht immer seine Videos, die man i.d.R. zuerst bei Vimeo/Youtube hochlädt, erneut hier hochladen. Bei 300-400MB-Brocken dauert das ja schon ne Weile...


----------



## hakny (18. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAioozmLolA"]Osternohe 2011 Freeride      - YouTube[/nomedia]

schaut´s euch mal an


----------



## 4mate (22. Dezember 2011)

Nein


----------



## jojo2 (22. Dezember 2011)

hakny
du kannst dein vid doch auch im ibc.tv hochladen

oder dort:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344150&referrerid=100894

da wäre es besser aufgehoben als in dem thread  hier


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

was muss ich an den einstellungen für meine profilseite ändern,
damit, nicht nur videos von vimeo eingebettet werden können?
ich bekomme immer die fehlermeldung, dass der bb-code (auf der profilseite) nicht erlaubt sei...

zum nachvollziehen:
das will ich auf meiner profilseite einbetten - geht aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (27. Januar 2013)

Auf der IBC *Forum* Profilseite eines Accounts kann kein Video eingebettet werden


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

na dann geh mal auf meine profilseite...
aber danke erstmal


----------



## 4mate (27. Januar 2013)

Da war ich bereits _bevor_ ich den Beitrag schrieb.
Du meinst wohl "Die neusten *Videos* im Videoalbum von jojo2"?
Das ist nicht eingebettet sondern nur eine Vorschau, wie zum Fotoalbum auch


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

4mate
hmm das wird jetzt schwierig...

ich hab da dutzende Videos eingebettet
aber gemeinsam finden wir bestimmt einen weg


----------



## 4mate (27. Januar 2013)

Nein. auf deiner *Profilseite *ist nichts eingebettet da diese Funktion
 von der Forensoftware nicht unterstützt wird


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

hi   @4mate
bestimmt möchtest du mir helfen

also wenn man auf meine profilseite geht
(dann steht oben "profil von jojo2" - vielleicht nennt man das nicht "profilseite",
aber ich glaube, du weißt was ich meine)
und scrollt man auf dieser seite nach unten, sieht man bereits einige eingebette Videos
- von vimeo. 
geht man auf seite 2 und folgende, sieht man noch mehr eingebette Videos - das geht leider nur mit links von vimeo, und ich wüßte gerne, ob auch Videos von anderen plattformen eingebettet werden können und wenn ja, wie.


----------



## 4mate (27. Januar 2013)

Jetzt habe ich verstanden was du meinst: Videos in den *Profilnachrichten*

Probiere es so für YT Videos:





> [yt=beliebigerName]videoid[ /yt] natürlich ohne Leerzeichen im Endcode.  Die VideoID steht im Link am Schluss, zum Beispiel beim Video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*eGkSEAMqcrE* der fettgedruckte Teil:
> 
> [yt=Kleinwalsertal]eGkSEAMqcrE[ /yt]


Ansonsten lassen sich ins Forum noch Videos von Google, Pinkbike  & MySpace einbinden (Details weiter vorne in diesem Thread)
Inwieweit das in den Profilnachrichten funktioniert, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Im *Testbereich* kann geübt werden


----------



## 4mate (27. Januar 2013)

Getestet:





> Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:
> 
> Der BB-Code *yt* ist hier nicht erlaubt.


YT lässt sich nicht in die Profilnachrichten einbinden


----------



## jojo2 (27. Januar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Getestet:YT lässt sich nicht in die Profilnachrichten einbinden



... zum Beispiel

nachdem wir beide das sprachliche unschärfeproblem gelöst haben,
sind wir wieder bei meiner ausgangsfrage

aber kein problem
ich stell diese frage bereits seit einiger zeit alle paar monate neu

irgendwann werde ich die erleuchtung haben
vorsorglich bin ich in unserem buddhistischen zentrum angemeldet
so oder so
ich werde glücklich 

ich danke dir für deine mühen


----------



## 12die4 (3. Februar 2013)

Kann man irgendwie Abschalten, dass man ständig "Benachrichtigungen" erhält, sobald ein Video kommentiert wird, das man selber in Urzeit mal kommentiert hat? Mich nervt seit neuesten extrem, dass bei "Videos" immer ne rote Zahl dahintersteht, so als ob es da was wichtiges gibt. Tatsächlich ist das nur eine Verlinkung auf ein Video, dass ich nicht mal toll fand. Ich finde aber keine Möglichkeit dieses Video aus meinen "Abos" herauszunehmen. Da ist nämlich nichts gelistet!

HELP PLZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (3. Februar 2013)

Also hier is nix?

Dann Post 2 + 4 in diesem Thread abarbeiten

email benachrichtigung über threads deaktivieren


----------



## 12die4 (4. Februar 2013)

Du hast das wohl falsch verstanden. Ich kriege ja (zum Glück) keine Mail-Nachrichten. Ich bekomme lediglich eine rote Zahl hinter "Videos" in der Navigationsleiste ganz oben angezeigt, was mir signalisiert, da hat sich was ergeben. So wie wenn beim Bikemarkt mir jemand eine Nachricht geschrieben hätte. In diesem Fall bezieht sich die rote Zahl aber nur auf einen neuen Kommentar zu einem alten Video, was mich nicht sonderlich interessiert.

Unter den beiden Links finden sich nur Einstellungen zur eMail-Benachrichtigung. Und bei den Video-Abos ist das Video natürlich NICHT drin. Das war das erste, was ich überprüft habe.


----------



## afro-dieter (9. April 2013)

Hat sich hier was getan? Mich nervt die sinnlose "Da hat auch jemand kommentiert" Funktion an, finde aber kein Häkchen dagegen


----------



## 4mate (9. April 2013)

Videos - Meine Seite - Mehr - Einstellungen

oder 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/user/options


----------



## 12die4 (9. April 2013)

Nochmal: Daran liegt es NICHT!
Beide Haken sind bei mir raus. Trotzdem bekomme ich ständig einen roten Button mit der Zahl neuer Kommentare in irgendwelchen x-beliebigen Videos angezeigt, nur weil ich dort auch anno-dazumal einen Kommentar abgelassen habe. Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Dieser rote Hinweis stört mich dagegen sehr!


----------



## 4mate (9. April 2013)

Dann eben hier: Kontrollzentrum - Erwähnungen -   	Einstellungen


----------



## 12die4 (9. April 2013)

Auch hier ist KEIN EINZIGER Haken gesetzt!


----------



## 4mate (9. April 2013)

Dann setze einen Haken vor "Emails bei Erwähnungen"


----------



## 12die4 (9. April 2013)

Was hat das mit Emails zu tun? Ich bekomme keine Emails, sondern nur eine nervige, rot hinterlegte Zahl hinter "Videos" in der obersten Navigationsleiste bei MTB-News...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (9. April 2013)

Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## afro-dieter (10. April 2013)

kann mal bitte ein Sachverständiger antworten?


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2013)

dann ruf mal den @rik herbei


----------



## Mrjojo (13. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Emails zu tun? Ich bekomme keine Emails, sondern nur eine nervige, rot hinterlegte Zahl hinter "Videos" in der obersten Navigationsleiste bei MTB-News...



Servus, 

hast Du es jetzt wegbekommen? Mich nervt des auch ziemlich an... 

Gruß


----------



## 12die4 (13. Mai 2013)

Naja, da ich mich immer bei den Video-Kommentaren zurückgehalten habe und insgesamt vielleicht 3-4 kommentiert habe, kommt das bei mir zum Glück eh nur sporadisch vor. Aber zumindest hatte ich in letzter Zeit meine Ruhe.


----------



## afro-dieter (14. Mai 2013)

Das kann nicht der Sinn des Forums sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (15. Juli 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggg!!!
Ich kriege immer noch diese Scheiß-Videokommentar Meldungen.

Jungs, das nervt so abartig. Könnt ihr euch nicht mal endlich darum kümmern, dass man "Video-Abonnements" durch einmaliges Kommentieren erhält??


----------



## flowbike (8. Oktober 2017)

Einbetten von pinkbike-videos geht nicht mehr?


----------

